# Cute and Random Horse Stories



## skyhorse1999

oh my...I have been waiting for something like this for a while....

So 
I'll start back before I go my horse. I was leasing an appaloosa named Chief, and Chief's favorite thing to do is escape after you take off the bridle. So one morning, his owner was out at the barn and I was trying to look all cool and experienced with her horse...took off the bridle, and he ran over me and galloped off into the sunset, leaving me with all the toes on my right foot broken.
Lesson-dont try to look cool.

another time, I went out to get chief and found him stuck INSIDE the hay ring. I dont know how he got in there, but it took FOREVER to get him out

lesson-horses are magical beings

back to my days with my horse Rowdy, after I ride i just leave him ground tied whiklle I put his stuff away so I dont have to deal with going in and out of the cross ties(and when I say ground tied, I mean I leave him sitting there in his halter and he either follows me or stays where he is to take a nap). I had to put him near the ties in the upper ppart of the barn because the others were taken. this just happens to be by the feed bins, wich I overlooked. so I was in the tackroom putting my saddle away, and I heard the banging of the tin feefd bins. I didnt pay much attention because some people need to give their horses extra grain throughout the day. but when I walked back oto where I left rowdy, I didnt see him immediately, so I jogged(spastically ran) and found him with his head inside one of the bins. he had lifted the lid off of the bin with his teeth, thrown it aside, and ate. 

lesson-dont leave your new horseuntied near feed bins, becasue you never know what they do.

heres a picture of that when I was showing my friend (I'm not holing onto the lid, just getting ready so he doesnt dive in









one more! it's short, bear with me
in the OTHER crossties,, the horse will be right next to my trainer's old blind pony, Prarie. so I had Rowdy clipped in one the side closest to praries stall, and when I wwent around him to clip in the other side, he sneakily unlatched praries stal (Rowdy lives outside in the electric fences, so I've never had to worry about stall opening) and gave it a little shove. Prarie got out. He didnt go very far, and was easy to catch because I dont really think he enjoys not being around hay, so I got him back in the stall as quickly as possible

lesson-never take your eyes off you horse around the stall of your trainers pony.

ok...I'm done


----------



## Showjumper1289

my horse cole jumps eveything like once he jumped the paddock fence into another to be with his buddy and it was pretty wide between rhe two paddocks but he actually jump really nicely over it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I remember I took Henny to a groundwork clinic last month. When we got there and he saw the other horses, as usual he was whinnying away with the shrillest baby neigh like always. There was also a buttermilk palomino there, who coincidentally was almost the same shade as his perlino mama. Then 6 month old Henny saw the mare and immediately grumbled at her with the lowest nicker he could manage. My friend Debbie and I were almost on the ground laughing it caught us so by surprise. He'd never neighed that deep before! He loved that palomino, and I know it's because it looked like his mama. A little sad, but hilarious story.


----------



## westdressgirl

Very funny, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlooBabe

One my horse really didn't want to go for a ride and every time I went to throw my weight to get in the saddle he'd shift his either towards me or away so I either went right over him or didn't even get close to on him. It took me five tries to get on him.

I also thought it would be wicked cute to teach Bloo how to unlock things, which was fine when he was in a fence that had an electric wire hook closure. When I moved him to a barn with slide or clip closures he could easily get out of them. One night I put him in a stall because there was going to be a hurricane and I didn't want anything falling on him. He wasn't impressed and ended up letting himself out along with thirteen other horses. He also opened the gate to the paddock with the most trees and the riding ring. He used to let them out of their paddocks when it was feeding time too. My BO at the time didn't find it as cute and endearing a trick as I did, and after three late night calls telling me he'd let the barn out again I didn't find it so cute either.


----------

